# no reverse !!



## jld6769 (8 mo ago)

i have a diesel mf 205 that was running fine brushhogging then it quit going into reverse felt like 2nd moved to that position im new this so i appreciate the help . it still ran , front bucket, and brushhog hydraulics seemed ok


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello jld6769, welcome to the forum.

Massey Ferguson made two versions of the model 205. An early version industrial type tractor (1961-1969) and a later version Toyosha built tractor (1978-1984). Which do you have?



https://www.tractordata.com/industrial-tractors/000/1/2/123-massey-ferguson-205.html




https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/5/750-massey-ferguson-205.html


----------



## jld6769 (8 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello jld6769, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Massey Ferguson made two versions of the model 205. An early version industrial type tractor (1961-1969) and a later version Toyosha built tractor (1978-1984). Which do you have?
> 
> ...


 yellow industrial i think 63, diesel sn#jna659100892


----------



## jld6769 (8 mo ago)

jld6769 said:


> yellow industrial i think 63, diesel sn#jna659100892





jld6769 said:


> yellow industrial i think 63, diesel sn#jna659100892





BigT said:


> Hello jld6769, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Massey Ferguson made two versions of the model 205. An early version industrial type tractor (1961-1969) and a later version Toyosha built tractor (1978-1984). Which do you have?
> 
> ...





jld6769 said:


> yellow industrial i think 63, diesel sn#jna659100892





BigT said:


> Hello jld6769, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Massey Ferguson made two versions of the model 205. An early version industrial type tractor (1961-1969) and a later version Toyosha built tractor (1978-1984). Which do you have?
> 
> ...


big t definitely appreciate any help it is the earily version


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The old Massey Fergusons have a reputation for gears getting stuck in-gear, due to a worn shift mechanism. Yours may be stuck midway in the shift pattern due to worn shift lever. I used to pull the transmission cover and re-align the shift fork with a big screwdriver. I think that is what you must do to take a look at the shift fork alignment. Put the shift levers in neutral and pull the tranny cover. It should be fairly obvious to you once you have the cover off. 

Once you are familiar with the problem, you can fix it through the trans filler port, using a big screwdriver.


----------



## jld6769 (8 mo ago)

BigT said:


> The old Massey Fergusons have a reputation for gears getting stuck in-gear, due to a worn shift mechanism. Yours may be stuck midway in the shift pattern due to worn shift lever. I used to pull the transmission cover and re-align the shift fork with a big screwdriver. I think that is what you must do to take a look at the shift fork alignment. Put the shift levers in neutral and pull the tranny cover. It should be fairly obvious to you once you have the cover off.
> 
> Once you are familiar with the problem, you can fix it through the trans filler port, using a big screwdriver.


thank you sir i will start there i appreciate your time and info ill let you know what i find out .


----------

